# Timers and frequency changes



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

What will happen to the OTA timers Friday when the frequencies change, but the channel number do not?!

Will the channel scan update the existing channel, or add a second one? I know in the past it has added new ones and left dead ones behind. But, I don't think I ever had the channel number stay the same with a frequency change.

I guess I will have to look close at them. My wife has a couple shows she records OTA Friday evening.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

This depends upon who makes your DVRs and receivers as much as anything else.

Most cable or satellite units should handle this completely fine--if they get updated data from the provider means. Some will need rescans but then "should" also be fine as the channel number should suffice.

Then there will be some units that won't get their data or won't link correctly by channel number.

Best bet is to keep a weather eye out for the changes in your area and see how your units respond.

Thankfully in our case, everything we watch on OTA is in reruns right now. We won't have a problem as all our cable channels with new content won't be changing.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Rescan your Dish receiver. It will pick up the channel on the new frequency, but will read it as the same virtual channel and your timers should be uneffected.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Will those of us using the HR20-700 IRDs need to do anything in OTA setup (or anywhere) to rescan?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> Will those of us using the HR20-700 IRDs need to do anything in OTA setup (or anywhere) to rescan?


Shouldn't have to. DIRECTV will be sending OTA updates.

Now it is possible (and has happened) that stations may mess with their subchannels. We've had some remove some subchannels (usually not a problem), or change which subchannel was the HD. That is a problem. You'll likely have to reset your timers or scheduled events/recordings to the new subchannel.

Cheers,
Tom


----------

